# Swollen Eyelids?



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

*Swollen Eyelids? **ADDED PIC***

Holly has swollen puffy eyelids this morning. She has been tearing more this week just clear no goop etc. She has been outdoors more due to our 80 degree weather here lately she enjoys going out but our pollen count was 9,000 yesterday and today it's 5,000 down a bit bit so i was wondering if this could be the culprit. I do have benedryl but only the pink tablet kind no liquid and no car to get any right away so I was wondering how much to give her of that she is 1.9 lbs now. Other than that she is happy,energetic, eating well and playing etc.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Check the benadryl sticky post....that tablet if it is adult is 25mg and if it is a childrens chewable 12.5 mg. she would need about 2 mg so about a 1/10th of the adult tablet or 1/6 th of the childrens one. Look at he post from Body's mom. Do you have any sterile saline to wash her eye with...the kind for contact lenses is fine. If it gets red or ***** she will probabaly need an anti-biotic. If it isn't better soon she should be looked at because she may have a scrtach on her eye causing this...


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Tanks for getting back to me. It is the adult tab. I gave her a slither of it hidden in cheese and she gobbled it right up. I am going out later to get her liquid but one pill may last her a week and she took it well. i have rinsed her eyes with saline and I tried holding warm rag on her eyes to just dab it as I do not want to wipe and cause more irritation. I will add a pic if you would like to see how swollen her eye lids are but no green goop yet. I will try the benedryl today and take her to vet tomorrow if no improvement is seen. Back with a pic in a min.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

She looks pitiful but is a ball of energy.. I think the benedryl made her more hyper lol.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It is definitely the culprit. Our chis suffer just like we do. If you have the pink Adult Benedryl, the measurement is 1 mg per 1 pound. Example; say my chi is 6 pounds, 1 Benedryl is 25 mg, so I cut it into fourths (4th's). 4 divided by 25 is approx. 6 grams. I give 1/4th of Benedryl every 12 hours & in my case in the morning with breakfast & in the evening with supper. It's easier to put the pill in the THK than forcing down her throat.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I know it just looks bad. Do they prescribe anything at the vet if I was to take her in for just allergies?


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Another dose of benadryl and got the saline rinse to she is looking a bit less swollen tonight. I will have to see how she is tomorrow. If any gunk comes out colored I will take her to the vet.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Chica gets swollen eyes in the spring and summer also. I give her benadryl and rinse out with saline. Seems to do the trick. But if there is green puss I would bring her in. Could be infected.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you have Polysporin eye drops? 
It is a sterile antibiotic for treatment of infections of the external eye, 
such as pink eye. It only takes a drop in each eye, per day. If symptoms 
don't improve in a couple of days take her to the vet. As for Benadryl,
best option imo is the liquid children's one.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can use allergy eye drops as well to give her eyes some relief...I would pick up walgreen's children's dye free liquid benedryl...bubblegum flavored. Easiest to dose for a dog this size. You can give up to 4 mg. The margin of error is pretty big for benadryl but you don't want to give TOO much.


----------

